# Hmoobh8wj - roofing



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i gonna make my 10by10 by 8tall. im want to make a roof with shingles and some clear polycarbonate sheet. so i can have some light. im not gonna put power to the loft cause i wont have any close power so that why i gonna use some clear polycarbonate sheet. now my thing is that how would i make it and build it with the roof and shingles. 

here is a picture how i might want to do it.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

You probably need to build a regular shingle roof with skylights in it. If you build it like that picture, it will be wet inside all the time. I don't think you could build it like that without it leaking. JMO


----------



## 808flyer (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd have to agree. You could use metal roofing and incorporate the clear or white panels that are made to interlock. Our warehouse where I work is this way and it works well.
Keoni


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

You could seal it with outdoor silicone couldn't you? To prevent leaking?


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

This is how I did mine....


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i would do skylights but it cost alot. lols

@bhymer i would do what you do but idk how long will it least? 
give me a side view on it.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Skylights are to costly and alot of the time they leak. It depends on the type of sheet you can get locally. If the clear sheeting is flat(plexiglass), it would work better. If you have done any roofing it will help me explain. If the sheet has the raised ridges on the outside edge it makes it harder to to as you have to have more over lap. The sheet come in sizes like 16 inches to 3 feet wide. You would want the widest one as you will loose 6 inches each side for over lap. Do not start you window at the peak of the roof. Start it about 2-3 runs of shingles from top(width of the part that shows so about 8-12 inches for the cheap type). This way can get a good over lap on the top part. Start your shingles at the bottom and cut them to match your skylight holes. Stop with the shingles when you can not cut a full shingle. Place your skylight with RTV sealent(silicone that never gets hard so it allows for contraction/expansion of the plastic) on the outer 4-6 inches and drill and screw it down with the rubber headed screws. Now finish the shingles and rtv the shingles that go across the top of it down on it. Done this on several garrages that the home owner wanted more natural light in them even though they had power.

Also do not have your skylight go to the bottom stop it so you can get a full sheet of shingle.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

That what i was thinking about too. clear sheeting flat. Cause the skylight cost to much. So a clear sheeting will work then right? You think it will break if snow is on it?


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I am in TN and never had a problem with the few I have done. We had a 6 inch snow since they were put in. I know you get alot more than that. Maybe run an extra rafter in that space(like 1 foot center instead of 16 inches). Remember to shim this rafter to make up for the ply under shingles and a bit more for shingle thickness. I know the skylight panels are rated for it. If you had the 3 foot wide type with the ridges and just discount the ridges on the outside edge you should still get a good sized opening that is rated for it.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

This is what I'm plan to use. I think this is what you talking about too right?

http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Flat_Fiberglass_Sheet/1-16-x-48-X-96-Flat-Clear-Fiberglass-Sheet


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

YEP that the stuff. HMM that roll looks interesting. If it was used at peak it may work. Alot cheaper and would ship cheaper. With a metal roof type ridge cap(vented type) and just have roughly 3.5 feet of light all the way across the top. less joints to get leaks. Tahnks for the link as I may use that on my next green house.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Now in what size should I get in?


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

2xs on 16 inch center comes out to 4 feet but you need to have some over lap on each side so a 4 foot peice will make it 6 inches over each side and cover 3 feet. as to length that is up to your measurement of loft. It cuts fairly easy just do not breath the dust and wear eye protection. Turn a blade backward in a circular saw to cut it. If you have table saw it works better and less likely to chip if you do not run the saw blade all the way through it and then snap it and trim with razor knive.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

im thinking about getting 1 sheet and just put it in the center where i split my section.
so it wont cost me as much.

16in x 4ft? 

i was thinking do they even sell something like 4ft by 8ft.


----------

